# LOTRONEX AND PREGNANCY



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

Has anyone out there taken Lotronex while attempting to become pregnant or DURING a pregnancy? If so, did Lotronex cause any problems?I'm particularly concerned with the possible affects on the fetus. Has anyone given birth to a healthy baby after taking Lotronex during their pregnancy?Thanks..


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

To be honest, if you have Lotronex left still and are not pg now, I'd wait until your supply runs out, because I don't think they know if it's safe during pregnancy. And since it's been off the market for almost a year, even the people who had stockpiles are getting low... If I was you, I'd wait til after I was off it, and had a new treatment plan, to try to get pregnant.You might want to post in teh Lotronex forum if you haven't already.


----------



## JuliaNYC (Apr 20, 2000)

I agree with atp on all counts. Lotronex was assigned to Pregnancy Category B by the FDA. That Category means one of two things: 1) Animal studies have not shown a risk to the fetus, but controlled studies have not been conducted in pregnant women; or 2) animal studies have shown an adverse effect on the fetus, but adequate studies in pregnant women have not shown a risk to the fetus. In the case of Lotronex, it was scenario 1. Quoting from the Lotronex product information:"reproductive studies have been performed in rats at doses up to 40 mg/kg/day (about 160 times the recommended human dose based on body surface area) and rabbits at doses up to 30/mg/kg/day(about 240 times the recommended human dose based on body surface area). These studies have revealed no evidence of impaired fertility or harm to the fetus due to alosetron. There are, however, no adequate and well-controlled studies in pregnant women. Bwecause animal reproductive studies are not always predictive of human response, Lotronex should be used during pregnancy only if clearly needed."Why take a chance? My advice would be to wait until you aren't taking Lotronex any more before you try getting pregnant.


----------



## NANCY588 (Oct 29, 2001)

I appreciate your concern. Obviously, it would be optimal to avoid taking most drugs during pregnancy. If my symptoms were less severe and didn't impact my life so substantially, I would "wait" - as you suggest. Since I'm forced to deal with an imperfect situation, I'd really like to hear from women who have taken Lotronex while pregnant.Incidentally..`class C' drugs are generally a source of greater concern for pregnant/breast-feeding women.


----------



## atp (Jan 18, 2001)

Another thing to consider if that Lotronex wasn't out that long, and you may encounter drs in the course of your pregnancy who have not treated patients taking it before. And you'll surely surprise some people when you list Lotronex among your meds.It seems like a lot of women who had bad D get some relief during pregnancy, and I'm pretty sure Immodium is safe to take while pg. If you had built up a tolerance to immodium before, you may very well find that far less will work after you go off the Lotronex. I found it was far more effective in me after the break from taking it while I was on the Lotronex. I think others have said that the first part of the pregnancy is the hardest for D-types, and as it progresses women tend to be C. A lot of women on here have reported that their symptoms subsided a lot while pg.


----------



## srhackett (Feb 11, 2001)

I know you want info on Lotornex - but search my posts for Remeron and pregnancy. I like you cannot funciton or live without being on a drug - I have VERY severe pains, and diarrhea. I am very headstrong and never wanted to take something while pregnant - but I had no choice anymore. My baby is due in May - he/she are breaking new ground. Re: Categories of drugs for pregnant women. MY OB says that you will never see studies published re: drugs on pregnant woman - the companies will never release it - nor have a controlled study - too much liability.


----------

